# Ug



## Markus (25 April 2007)

weiß einer wo sie sich rumtreibt?

muss man besorgt sein?


----------



## hovonlo (25 April 2007)

Das finde ich jetzt interessant - genau die Frage hab' ich mir auch gestellt.
Seit ein paar Tagen ist nichts mehr von ug zu hören - seit seinem Geburtstag :-? ?

Ich hab' nochmal geschaut - 14.4. war der letzte Post, das war am Samstag in der Früh. Ist ug vielleicht in Urlaub?


----------



## plc_tippser (25 April 2007)

Ganz ungewöhnlich ist das ja nicht in unserer Branche, wenn mal einer ein paar Tage nicht kommt.

Aber Unkraut geht nicht, schon gar nicht so ein Wildwuchs


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 April 2007)

Hallo,

unser J*ug*endschutzbeauftragter steht ja mit moderner 
Technik (Webseiten mit aktiven Inhalten, Word, KOP   ...)
einwenig auf Kriegsfuß und wenn er dann auf Inbetrieb-
nahme nach Übersee muss, dann dauert das halt etwas 
länger ... so mit Fahrrad und Schlauchboot  

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## argv_user (25 April 2007)

deltalogic schrieb:


> ... so mit Fahrrad und Schlauchboot



und natürlich Flaschenpost !  

Naja: Es gibt aber auch Leute, die am Geburtstag ihre Ruhe haben wollen
und einfach dazu Urlaub machen.


----------



## plc_tippser (25 April 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> und natürlich Flaschenpost !
> 
> Naja: Es gibt aber auch Leute, die am Geburtstag *ihre Ruhe haben wollen*
> und einfach dazu Urlaub machen.


 

sorry, wir sprechen hier über UG :???:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 April 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> und natürlich Flaschenpost !
> 
> Naja: Es gibt aber auch Leute, die am Geburtstag ihre Ruhe haben wollen
> und einfach dazu Urlaub machen.



Oder so gefeiert haben, dass sie danach Urlaub *brauchen*.


----------



## zotos (25 April 2007)

Stimmt schon er ist ein fester Bestandteil des Forums.

 Nur dran denken wenn wieder jemand heult und nach dem Ausschluss vom Kollegen UG schreit ;o)


----------



## godi (25 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Stimmt schon er ist ein fester Bestandteil des Forums.
> 
> Nur dran denken wenn wieder jemand heult und nach dem Ausschluss vom Kollegen UG schreit ;o)


 
Meiner Meinung nach hat sich UG in letzter Zeit sehr zurückgehalten mit "bösen" Meldungen!
Oder habe ich mich daran gewöhnt?


----------



## plc_tippser (25 April 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat sich UG in letzter Zeit sehr zurückgehalten mit "bösen" Meldungen!
> Oder habe ich mich daran gewöhnt?


 
jaja, das Alter


----------



## zotos (25 April 2007)

Hmm... vielleicht ist er ja auch in Rente gegangen und verbringt seine Freizeit mit der Kunt Jagt?


----------



## godi (25 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Hmm... vielleicht ist er ja auch in Rente gegangen und verbringt seine Freizeit mit der Kunt Jagt?


 
Kunt Jagt?  

Meinst du nicht Knut?


----------



## zotos (25 April 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Kunt Jagt?
> 
> Meinst du nicht Knut?



Warum merkt das jeder nur ich nicht?
Den Fehler habe ich schon einmal >hier< gemacht.

PS: QM's Antwort war besser ;o)


----------



## godi (25 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Warum merkt das jeder nur ich nicht?
> Den Fehler habe ich schon einmal >hier< gemacht.
> 
> PS: QM's Antwort war besser ;o)


 
Vielleicht hast du probleme mit 'n' und 'u' ? Sehen sich sehr ähnlich!   Oder bei deinen Flatscreen passt was nicht so wie hier!


----------



## nade (26 April 2007)

Oder das Fönigreich stet Fopk.
Kann aber auch an derm Dialekt liegn, der an des Föhnigs Arbeitsplatz "gebabbelt" wird.


----------



## UniMog (28 April 2007)

Jetzt mache ich mir langsam wirklich Sorgen  

Der letzte Beitrag von UG 14.04 ist wirlich lange her..........

*UG melde Dich.........komm zurück wir brauchen Dich und Andre auch!!!!!*


----------



## zotos (28 April 2007)

UniMog schrieb:


> Jetzt mache ich mir langsam wirklich Sorgen
> 
> Der letzte Beitrag von UG 14.04 ist wirlich lange her..........
> 
> *UG melde Dich.........komm zurück wir brauchen Dich und Andre auch!!!!!*





100% Ack.!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 April 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Oder so gefeiert haben, dass sie danach Urlaub *brauchen*.


Ab einem bestimmten Alter braucht man etwas länger, um sich zu regenerieren  . Nach der Karnevallszeit war's auch recht ruhig um sie. Andre erholen sich schneller.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## nade (29 April 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ab einem bestimmten Alter braucht man etwas länger, um sich zu regenerieren  . Nach der Karnevallszeit war's auch recht ruhig um sie. Andre erholen sich schneller.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Onkel


... Oder sind noch in dem Alter, das sie keine lange Partyregeneration benötigen.


----------



## UniMog (2 Mai 2007)

Also langsam glaube ich UG liegt im Krankenhaus und es ist schlimmer.


----------



## MatMer (4 Mai 2007)

ich vermisse ihn auch....

alleine im thread mit "callipso" und der diplomarbeit hätte er zotos bestimmt helfen können


----------



## zotos (4 Mai 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> ich vermisse ihn auch....
> 
> alleine im thread mit "callipso" und der diplomarbeit hätte er zotos bestimmt helfen können




Helfen???
 Ich habe dort seinen verdammten Job gemacht!
 Wenn der zurück kommt stell ich ihm das in Rechnung ;o)

 Wird Zeit das er zurück kommt.


----------



## MatMer (4 Mai 2007)

hast auch du nichts mehr von ihm gehört???

also ich meine ihr als "Achse der Bösen", er hätte so manchen auf die Suchfunktion verwiesen....


----------



## zotos (4 Mai 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> hast auch du nichts mehr von ihm gehört???
> 
> also ich meine ihr als "Achse der Bösen", er hätte so manchen auf die Suchfunktion verwiesen....



Wir sind nicht "die Achse der Bösen" ...wie kommst Du auf den Scheiß?

Wir sind Mitglieder der Achse des Bösen. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.

Und wenn ich mir das >hier< durchlese wird es echt Zeit das der UG noch mal auftaucht.


----------



## MatMer (4 Mai 2007)

ich mag die Achse der Bösen....


wer von euch hat in den nun vergrault???


----------



## kpeter (20 Mai 2007)

Über 1 Monat und er ist noch nicht aufgetaucht ???
so still hier in letzter zeit


----------



## UniMog (20 Mai 2007)

Hi

ich denke das da auch etwas passiert ist............Unfall, Krankheit usw
Hoffe und wünsche Ihm nur das Beste.........und das Er bald wieder hier ist.

gruß

UniMog


----------



## TobiasA (24 Mai 2007)

Hat denn niemand mal 'ne Tel. Nummer?


----------



## plc_tippser (24 Mai 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Hat denn niemand mal 'ne Tel. Nummer?


 
steht im Telefonbuch, so inkognito ist er doch nicht unterwegs.

Wahrscheinlich liest er hier den ganzen Tag mit hochroter Birne vor Zorn mit und lacht sich  über diesen Thread kaputt.

Und außerdem ist er in wirklichkeit schüchtern und traut sich nicht mehr zu posten


----------



## Markus (24 Mai 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> steht im Telefonbuch, so inkognito ist er doch nicht unterwegs.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich liest er hier den ganzen Tag mit hochroter Birne vor Zorn mit und lacht sich über diesen Thread kaputt.
> 
> Und außerdem ist er in wirklichkeit schüchtern und traut sich nicht mehr zu posten


 
wie sagt onkel zotos immer so schön: 100% ACC!!!


----------



## seeba (24 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> wie sagt onkel zotos immer so schön: 100% ACC!!!


Falsch, ACK!


----------



## zotos (24 Mai 2007)

Als ein andres Mitglied für eine Zeit off war hat ihn kaum einer vermisst. Ok das war ja 1. mit Ankündigung (also keine Unfall oder so)  und 2. mit der Androhung zurück zu kommen.

   Bin mal gespannt ob UG zurück kommt wenn Markus ihn in Beitragszähler noch mal überholt hat, was allerdings kann das ja noch dauern ;o) **Scherz**

  Und wenn er zurück käme würde er auch eine Lustige Umfrage starten ala wer hat mich vermisst?

 Ich schließe mich Markus an und denke bzw. hoffe das der plc_tippser Recht hat. Vielleicht arbeitet er aber auch an seinem großen Durchbruch in Sachen Programmier-Hilfssoftware (um HDD das böse Wort zu ersparen).

PS: @plc_tippser 100% Ack ;o)


----------



## Immergewinner (24 Mai 2007)

Naja vermissen tu ich Ihn auch nicht, auf seine Provokationen habe ich mich nie eingelassen....alles nur Kindergarten! Ich finde es sogar Gut ohne ihn...denn die Flut von sinnlosen Threats und Beiträgen hat schlagartig aufgehört....erstaunlich was? Vor erscheinen von UG hat das Forum auch bestens funktioniert, wen kümmerts?

Zu meiner Vermutung was die Abwesenheit anbelangt, mich hat immer Interessiert wer sich hinter dem Namen versteckt...und ich glaube sogar zu wissen wer es war, allerdings ist derjenige ca. Mitte April tödlich mit seinem Motorrad verunglückt. Die Lösung werde ich wohl nie erfahren.

Gruss


----------



## MatMer (25 Mai 2007)

Das macht aber keine guten Hoffnungen Immergewinner.

Vorallem da UG genau seit mitte April nicht mehr da war.

Hat denn wirklich niemand eine Email Adresse oder sonstiges von ihm??


----------



## UniMog (25 Mai 2007)

@ Immergewinner

Wie sicher bist Du dir mit UG und dem Motorradfahrer ????

@ all

Bei sowas merkt man eigentlich wie scheisse *Inkognito* ist.
Vielleicht sollte man in Fach-Foren mit richtigen Namen arbeiten
wir sind ja hier keine Sex-Seite.
"Markus" kennen wir ja auch alle also wäre es nur fair wenn Er uns auch kennen würde.


----------



## Flinn (25 Mai 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> Das macht aber keine guten Hoffnungen Immergewinner.
> 
> Vorallem da UG genau seit mitte April nicht mehr da war.
> 
> Hat denn wirklich niemand eine Email Adresse oder sonstiges von ihm??


 

Die muss Markus doch haben, oder?
Steht die nicht in der DB?

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Seppl (25 Mai 2007)

*Immerverlierer sprach mit dem Toten*



Immergewinner schrieb:


> Zu meiner Vermutung was die Abwesenheit anbelangt, mich hat immer Interessiert wer sich hinter dem Namen versteckt...und ich glaube sogar zu wissen wer es war, allerdings ist derjenige ca. Mitte April tödlich mit seinem Motorrad verunglückt. Die Lösung werde ich wohl nie erfahren.



Solche Vermutungen halte ich für gequirlte Scheiße.

Seppl


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2007)

Flinn schrieb:


> Die muss Markus doch haben, oder?
> Steht die nicht in der DB?
> 
> Gruß
> Flinn


 

er hatte eine adresse ala nospam@blablabla.de oder so ähnlich...
ich habe noch nie auf die adresee geschrieben, ich kann das ja mal machen....


----------



## OHGN (25 Mai 2007)

Immergewinner schrieb:


> Zu meiner Vermutung was die Abwesenheit anbelangt, mich hat immer Interessiert wer sich hinter dem Namen versteckt...und ich glaube sogar zu wissen wer es war, allerdings ist derjenige ca. Mitte April tödlich mit seinem Motorrad verunglückt. Die Lösung werde ich wohl nie erfahren.
> 
> Gruss





Seppl schrieb:


> Solche Vermutungen halte ich für gequirlte Scheiße.
> 
> Seppl


 
@Seppl: Solche Vermutungen sind immer sehr vage.
Wenn UG allerdings mit seiner hier im Forum sattsam bekannten großmäuligen "Jetzt komm Ich"-Mentalität auch Motorad fährt, dann ist Immergewinners Vermutung garnicht mal so abwegig.:shock:

.


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Wenn UG allerdings mit seiner hier im Forum sattsam bekannten großmäuligen "Jetzt komm Ich"-Mentalität auch Motorad fährt, dann ist Immergewinners Vermutung garnicht mal so abwegig.:shock:
> .


 

^^^weichei!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Helfen???
> Ich habe dort seinen verdammten Job gemacht!
> Wenn der zurück kommt stell ich ihm das in Rechnung ;o)
> 
> Wird Zeit das er zurück kommt.



Ich hab dich auch lieb !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> nich dass er sich noch was drauf einbildet dass ihn jemand vermisst. ich finds so gut wies jetzt ist...



Wer hat dich gefragt ?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

Immergewinner schrieb:


> Zu meiner Vermutung was die Abwesenheit anbelangt, mich hat immer Interessiert wer sich hinter dem Namen versteckt...und ich glaube sogar zu wissen wer es war, allerdings ist derjenige ca. Mitte April tödlich mit seinem Motorrad verunglückt. Die Lösung werde ich wohl nie erfahren.
> 
> Gruss



Hast recht, du Hilfslude!

Hier schreibt UG's GEIIIIST !!


----------



## seeba (25 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Wer hat dich gefragt ?


Endlich, wo kommst du her? :twisted:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

Seppl schrieb:


> Solche Vermutungen halte ich für gequirlte Scheiße.
> 
> Seppl




Ich würde "gerasspelte Scheiße" sagen !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> er hatte eine adresse ala nospam@blablabla.de oder so ähnlich...
> ich habe noch nie auf die adresee geschrieben, ich kann das ja mal machen....



Jaja, die geht ! Aber bitte nicht weitergeben !
Ich will mein Genie ja nicht an jeden verschwenden !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Endlich, wo kommst du her? :twisted:



Antwort folgt in kürze !


----------



## HDD (25 Mai 2007)

@ Zotos
Danke, dass Du dieses sehr überstrapazierte Wort vermieden hast, *andere* benützen es umso öfter. 

HDD
PS: Dafür fliegen Sie aber so schön.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

*2.446*

2.446 Betrachter in diesem Thread, der mir gilt.
Nicht schlecht.

Ich bin schon echt lesenswert, danke Freunde !


----------



## zotos (26 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> 2.446 Betrachter in diesem Thread, der mir gilt.
> Nicht schlecht.
> 
> Ich bin schon echt lesenswert, danke Freunde !



 So ein Forum und die Kultur darin ist eine Art Regelung. Man kann hier manche Teilnehmer in die Gruppen Kp, TN und d ein stufen ;o)

 Wenn ein Beitrag aus dem Ruder läuft muss man eben gegensteuern.

Hast Du eigentlich bemerkt das man sogar in anderen Foren über Dich spricht (wenn auch im Zusammenhang mit dem SPS-Forum)?

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/68915#557124

Solche Referenzen können andre nicht aufweisen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich bemerkt das man sogar in anderen Foren über Dich spricht (wenn auch im Zusammenhang mit dem SPS-Forum)?
> 
> http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/68915#557124
> 
> Solche Referenzen können andre nicht aufweisen.



hab da eben mal meine Wenigkeit erscheinen lassen.

Die sind jetzt ganz bestimmt aus dem Häuschen vor Freude !


----------



## nade (26 Mai 2007)

Hui der Fönig beim Aufgabenhelfen. 


> Autor:  Thomas (Gast) Datum: 08.05.2007 23:30  > Ja www.SPS-Forum.de ist nicht nur ähnlich gut wie das hier. Es ist > deutlich besser da man dort nicht von unzähligen Gästen beleidigt wird.  *Höchstens vom "unregistrierten Gast" *


 Echt keine schlechte Aussage zum Forum, und wenn man sich von Ug´s teils ruppigen Antworten nicht gleich vergraulen läßt, hat man entweder dadurch die Lösung oder bekommt sie. Nur KOP wird es nicht werden, und Hausaufgaben werdens meist auch nicht sein.


----------



## MatMer (1 Juni 2007)

ja er ist wieder daaa

die achse der bösen ist erneut kompletiert


----------



## zotos (1 Juni 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> ja er ist wieder daaa
> 
> die achse der bösen ist erneut kompletiert



Wer gehört denn da alles dazu?


----------



## MatMer (1 Juni 2007)

UG und Du

aber wie ich gerade lesen musste ist UG ja bald wieder weg....

und wie gesagt ich bin fan von der Achse....


----------



## zotos (1 Juni 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> UG und Du
> 
> aber wie ich gerade lesen musste ist UG ja bald wieder weg....
> 
> und wie gesagt ich bin fan von der Achse....



Das sind aber wenige Mitglieder.
Mir fallen da noch einige mehr ein.

Aber ist auch ganz gut wenn das nicht jeder so sieht ;o)


----------



## TobiasA (1 Juni 2007)

Naja, mit zwei Leuten kann man eine Achse bilden...

Ansonsten isses bloß ein PUNKT des Bösen


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (1 Juni 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Naja, mit zwei Leuten kann man eine Achse bilden...
> 
> Ansonsten isses bloß ein PUNKT des Bösen



Der Tapfere ist am mächtigsten allein !


----------

